
To Save the Science Poster, Researchers Want to Kill It and Start Over - robmor
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/06/11/729314248/to-save-the-science-poster-researchers-want-to-kill-it-and-start-over
======
vikramkr
I don't think that replacing science posters with clickbait or overly
simplified popsci headlines is going to make things better.

